# Serial Port auslesen mit VBS



## Djc (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute 
bin ganz neu in dem Bereich.
Ich soll eine seriale schnittstelle auslesen .
Ich habe ein testboard mit Taster und LEDs . Es ist mit einem USB programmer.(MYAVR Board2 mit einem Atmega 8)

Das Board ist per Usb an dem PC angeschloßen eine Software emuliert einen COM port zurzeit  steht es bei mir auf COM9. 

Im Gerätemanager steht USB to UART Bridge controller (COM9).

wenn ich den Taster betätige gibt er mir ein "A" raus das kann ich im Hyper terminal sehen .Wenn ich ein "A" dahin schicke geht eine LED an und wenn ich ein "a" hinschicke wieder aus . 
Was ich machen soll ist wenn der Taster gedrückt wird soll in einem Programm was ausgeführt werden .
 ( Wir arbeiten an einer CNC maschine und wollen ein Handrad für mach3 bauen vieleicht kennt der ein oder andere das ).
Da soll z.B ein Fenster aufgehen von mach3 .

Kann mir jemand helfen
Gruß
DJC


----------

